# anyone have experience with northwave boots?



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

bump... anyone???


----------



## SnowtoriousBIG (Feb 8, 2010)

Bought a pair of Northwaves 6 years ago and am still rocking them. I have never worn anything else and just recently started looking at new boots. I have since determined that northwaves, or at least mine are super soft compared to current boots. It will be a big adjustment when I finally upgrade. From what I can tell though, they are quite durable, very soft, and just fine in the waterproof/coldproof dept. Probably not the best, but they will suffice if its all you can get.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm so happy with my Northwave Decade SL 08/09! Super comfy and durable.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I have 2009 Northwave Legend SL2, still the best boot I have stepped into for me. Very comfortable and Speed Lacing system is really good. A must try...

I would go for their 2009 and up... though...


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got a pair of Northwave Fives. Very comfy and still pretty stiff after 3 seasons. They do pack out though in the first month.

Not overly impressed with their CS though. Buddy said he was mailing replacement clips for the liner lace twice before Xmas....nothing.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Great boots, horrible customer service. Took me a bunch of emails and almost a month to get replacement speed laces.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Zee said:


> Great boots, horrible customer service. Took me a bunch of emails and almost a month to get replacement speed laces.


^ Agreed! I had a similar experience but gave up getting replacement speed laces and just sent the boots back and bought some new ones!


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

ghostovan said:


> I'm so happy with my Northwave Decade SL 08/09! Super comfy and durable.


agreed. i have about 50 days on my decades and i love them. best boots i've worn over 15 years.



Zee said:


> Great boots, horrible customer service. Took me a bunch of emails and almost a month to get replacement speed laces.


unfortunately i would have to agree as well. although i had much better luck calling...they never responded to my emails. as soon as i bought the boots i wanted to get replacement laces for backups. after 50ish days riding i'm still using the original laces and they looks good.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got my decades from brociety and they're great. Maybe I should ask for extra laces now for next season. Before these I had a set of Jeremy Jones from early 2000 that are still holding up great. Best boots for my wide feet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought my 1st pair back in 99, unsure of the model but they were red and white with a golf ball material kind of shell.

They offered shimming and at the time, was pretty unique.

Its very hard to find comfy, well fitting boots for my big ass, skinny feet with claw toes 

Went boot shopping in 08', tried everything, from Burton to 32, DCs, etc... all price ranges. 

All of them kinda sucked, money was not an object as how do you price comfort when say you're at the top of a run, its quitting time and been freshies all day. I for one don't want a stinking boot bumin me out.

I got a pair of Northwave Decade SLs and man, soooo comfy, well made, responsive, warm, leather, etc... WOW!

No quality issues yet, but being leather don;t forget to condition them after every so many days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

I got new Northwave Legend SL2 before this season, and I must say they are great. The fit and the feel is great, I found no cons for their performance. The only thing that's my problem is that they don't fit well with my bindings... The back of the bindings goes directly into the pockets for speed lacing handles, so I lost most of the buttons, but everything works great without them anyway. And, yeah, everyone is envious of my speed lacing system


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

i never tried on the snow so far, but i got a pair of Decade SL few weeks ago for 161euro. they are high quality, super warm, super comfortable. And the lacing system is way better than Salomon's. I dont understand why people dont rave about this Northwave SL. I think it's perfect. Just a bit too much of spare lace when they are tight. Also, I got a new set of laces on my desk just 2 days after sending an email to the Customer service....but I am in Italy and they are an Italian company.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Doods,

Have you seen the new Northwave boot; T Track!!!

OMG and WTF, very very cool.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

aurfalien said:


> Doods,
> 
> Have you seen the new Northwave boot; T Track!!!
> 
> OMG and WTF, very very cool.


Nice to see Northwave using ski boot tech from early 2000's (it didn't work there either)...


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

The_Guchi said:


> i am broke right now and need boots. i can get some northwave three's for cheap are they worth buying? how stiff/soft are they? thanks in advance


I'd save up for a pair that fits vs. a pair that's currently affordable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Ditto on that.

Avoid being penny wise and pound foolish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

wolfbaden6 said:


> I'd save up for a pair that fits vs. a pair that's currently affordable.


Totally agreed.

The new set of boots looks really great. Also, I've bought mine in august, pretty cheap, they are about 160 eur regular price, and I took them with great discount (for about 110).


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got a pair of northwave devine's and I absolutely love them.
Normally, I'll destroy my boots within a season but those boots have ruined that streak.
I've had them for 3 or 4 seasons now and they haven't failed me at all. 
Very comfortable, very light, but they aren't compatible with flow bindings.
The sides on my right boot (my right leg is my back leg btw) has a couple of battle wounds going on so they're ducktaped to shit
But as soon as I switched my flows to my salomon's, the boot stopped breaking on me.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Mere said:


> I've got a pair of northwave devine's and I absolutely love them.
> Normally, I'll destroy my boots within a season but those boots have ruined that streak.
> I've had them for 3 or 4 seasons now and they haven't failed me at all.
> Very comfortable, very light, but they aren't compatible with flow bindings.
> ...


I had the same experience. Northwave Decades with K2 bindings, used 'em 3-4 seasons without a mark on them. I replaced them with Flow The One boots and NXT FRX bindings, because they're both real stiff, good for high speed bombing, and seemed like they'd be a good match for my new NS Titan. Well, they were/are. The comfort and the ride are incredible...but at the end of two seasons now the right side of my right/back foot is blown out. Seem split about 5 inches. I've hears Flows are tough on boots, but this sucks. I LOVE those boots, now I'm looking at having to get another new pair for next season...and have my Flows shred them too?


----------

